#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  MBA programs in UK-Top universities In UK-Management Programs in UK

## rajrocks

_Hi!  This is Raj, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK_

*If you are looking to pursue MBA from United Kingdom ,then explore this article to have an idea of courses ,fees ,colleges in UK.*
*
MBA Programs in UK*
Just like the two years  MBA programs in USA ,UK programs are not less in quality even if they are for one year. They aim to build up the students’  management skills and business expertise, enabling them to widen their  horizon in prevailing global business world. The MBA programs in UK  usually have a set number of taught courses plus a dissertation that  needs to be submitted at the end of the academic term. Also, these  programs are often described as “post experience” programs, as most of  the universities have put in minimum 2-3 years of work experience in the  eligibility criteria. This is because the students, while studying for  MBA are expected to draw from the work experience, fostering better  learning.

_Degree Recognition_

 The Master’s of Business Administration Degree of UK, although of 1  year as compared to 2 in many countries, is recognized all around the  globe for its intensive approach. The program is managed by the  Association of MBAs (AMBA), which looks into the quality of MBA programs  in UK and around the world. The degree puts the students right on top  of the employers’ list and in a higher pay range.

*What Are the Different Types Of US Programs?*
To help narrow the field of schools you are considering, think  about the career, lifestyle, financial issues, and curriculum that are  important to you. Peruse the following list of MBA concentrations to  help you discover what's important to you when choosing an MBA program.


*Types Of MBA Programs:-

*
*MBA Degree (full time):* As mentioned before, the  MBA degree (full time) in UK is of 1 year duration rather than 2, which  is the case in many of the countries. However, this doesn’t mean that  the degree is any simpler in approach or is less intensive. On the  contrary, the degree finely combines the taught element with the  research element as various numbers of taught subjects are there that  need to be cleared. Additionally, students are required to submit a  dissertation at the end of the academic term.


*Part Time MBA Degree:* For those who cannot opt for  the full time degree, UK offers part time MBA degree, which is of two  years. This part time degree is more suitable for students who’re  working and do not want a break from their jobs. The part time degree  allows them to continue studying without leaving their jobs, combining  the theoretical skills with their on-the-job experience, and thereby  increasing their chances of getting a promotion at their current jobs.

_Executive MBA Programs:_

 Managers, Executives, and  Entrepreneurs who have experience of anywhere from 5 years to 30 years  can apply for the Executive MBA programs designed specifically for them.  The executive MBA program is similar to the part time MBA degree and  allows students to bring in their professional skills and share them  with a multicultural background.


_Online MBA Degree Programs:_ Apart from the full  time, part time, and executive MBA degree programs; online MBA degree  programs are also available for students who want a more flexible  schedule to study. The course material is regularly mailed to the  students and schedules are organized as per the convenience of the  students.


*U.S. MBA Programs: Rankings*

         Ranking systems are imperfect, but they can often give you a good  idea of the strengths and weaknesses of each school you're considering.  Browse our up-to-date list of the top business schools as ranked by _BusinessWeek_,  but don't use it as your only criterion. Different ranking systems  produce different results, so the only person who can choose the very  best school for you--is you.



_Subjects & Specialization_

 The core curriculum comprises of subjects like Finance, Marketing,  Human Resources, Accounting, Economics, Management Information System,  Leadership and Professional Development, Operations, and Quantitative  Methods. There are also a bunch of elective subjects that the students  can choose from based on their interests like Business Forecasting,  Corporate Finance, Project Risk Management, Strategic Operations  Management, Corporate Social Responsibility, Services Marketing, Global  Business, Internaitonal Marketing, and many others. These elective  subjects allow the students to specialize in respective fields.

_Admission Requirements_


The students who want to enroll themselves into Masters of  Business Administration Program in UK need to fulfill the basic  eligibility criteria first that asks them to hold a bachelor’s degree  (from UK or Overseas) of three years with first class scores.The students need to appear in the Graduation Management  Admission Test (GMAT) and score well in it. Without a good GMAT score  (700 or more for top universities), admission in management based  courses in UK won’t be allowed.Also, it is only after the IELTS English proficiency exam,  conducted by the British Council, has been taken by the students, can  they begin with the procedure of filling up the admission forms for  various universities and colleges. The score needs to be 6.5 and above.All universities require complete transcripts/mark  sheets/related documents of the previous academic records to be  submitted at the time of the submission of the application forms along  with the letter of recommendation and a statement of purpose.It should be clearly mentioned on the statement of purpose as to  why the student has chosen the particular stream and how he/she will  manage financially during the stay in UK. Letter of recommendation  should preferably be from the person who has taught the student,  highlighting the strengths and weaknesses of him/her and why he/she  would excel in the field.Since most of the universities in UK only take up students with  2-3 years of prior work experience, a work experience certificate or  letter is a must along with a detailed resume mentioning the career  goal, position(s) held over the years.

_Application Procedure_


Ideally, it’s best to start with all the searching and selecting the preferable B-schools a good one year before the session.Students have the option of wither applying online or through  post; in either case, the supporting documents will have to posted  through registered mail.The applications and supported documents need to be compiled  together in advance to avoid any hassles during the application  procedure.The closing dates of submitting the applications can be found out at the universities’ or colleges’ official websites.After the university or college has approved your application,  the students can then proceed with fulfilling the visa formalities.

_Cost of MBA Programs in UK_

 The course fee for MBA in UK varies according to the type of course  (full time or part time) and the college or university in which a  student wishes to apply. However, on an average basis, the course fee  for the MBA program can be anywhere from 4,000 to 34,000. Along with  the above mentioned tuition fees, the average cost of living per  academic session also needs to taken into consideration which varies  according to which part of UK the student shall be living in. It can be  anywhere between 6,000 and 12,000 for an individual. These costs  include accommodation, food, travel (bus/subway), entertainment  (cinema/eating out/sports), and other (books/clothing/personal  hygiene/telephone calls) and also varies according to person’s  lifestyle.


_Top Business Schools for MBA in UK_

 Ashridge Business School, Cass Business School, Cranfield School of  Management, Imperial College Business School, London Business School,  Manchester Business School, Oxford University, Trinity College  (University of Dublin), University of Cambridge, and Warwick Business  School are the top ten colleges and universities that are preferred by  employers, according to the rankings.

_If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: microcontroller lab programs Announcement for Admission in Management Programs of IGNOU MBA programs in Canada- Management programs in Canada- MBA education in Canada MBA programs in USA-Top universities In USA-Management Programs in USA

----------


## Niamh Allan

Interesting to know about top universities offering MBA courses in the U.K. I would like to know about top rated universities offering full time MBA programs in the UK.

----------

